# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  لعبة الطبخ *****NG DASH

## جسر الحياة

*مرحبا شبـــــــاب وصبايـــــــــا* 
*جبتلكم اليوم لعبة حلوة كتير كتير ومسليه*  
******NG DASH*


 
*وهي لعبة طبخ ، بتكون وظيفتك فيها تلبية طلبات الزبائن وبأسرع وقت ممكن وذلك لتسديد الضرائب المترتبة على المطعم .*
*وأنا متأكد إنها رح تعجبكم كتيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر* 

 

 

 

 


*التحميل*  
*هنا* 


*أتمنى أن تنال إعجابكم* 

 :SnipeR (62):  :Bl (14):  :SnipeR (62):  :Bl (14):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## زهره التوليب

يعطيك العافيه..اللعبه حلوه :Db465236ff:

----------


## مدحت

مشكور   يا   عقرب

حلوة   اللعبة  


مع   اني   ما   بعرف   اطبخ

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## queen22

ارجو تصحيح الرابط

----------

